# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Favorite Rock  And Pop Songs To Play On Mandolin

## Larry R

Some of my favorites to play are

                                 Over The Hills And Far Away by Led Zeppelin 
                                 Norwegian Wood by the Beatles
                                 You Got To Hide Your Love Away by the Beatles
                                 All The Young Dudes by Mott The Hoople
                                 Old Man by Neil Young
                                 Ring Of Fire by Social Distortion 
                                 the parts of Thick As A Brick by Jethro Tull that I can play

                                        And how about the strangest you've ever played ? Mine would be 
                                        Bad Romance by Lady Gaga

----------


## TonyEarth

see this thread for the general list: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-songs-w-mando

my favorite is boat on the river by styx. i love playing that song. love it. also losing my religion REM. and battle of evermore is pretty great.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Knockin' On Heaven's Door_ - Dylan
_Crazy Little Thing Called Love_ - Queen
_Lucy in The Sky With Diamonds_ - Beatles
_Country Honk_ - Rolling Stones

----------


## Tom Wright

Songs for which I have solo versions on 5-string:

Good Day, Sunshine
Drive My Car
For No One
Hot Rod Lincoln
Wait 'Til Tomorrow
Cissy Strut (a la Scofield)
Cosmik Debris

----------


## Ed Goist

_Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?...
(Now is that a real poncho or is that a Sears poncho?)_

----------


## Mike Snyder

Peaches 'en Regalia
Anything by George Clinton
Anything Motown
Free Bird, not because it's so much fun, but it IS fun to launch into the really recognisable part if some fool hollers, "Free Bird!", as fools frequently do.

----------


## smokyt81

something by george harrison

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Battle of Evermore by Led Zeppelin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Lefty3

There She Goes by The La's (Worked this one out a this afternoon, and it just as fun to play as I thought it would be)
Several Tom Petty songs
Several Beatles tunes
I don't care for it much anymore, but people tend to like Dance Tonight by Paul McCartney still.
Losing My Religion by REM
Radio War by Iron and Wine
Werewolves of London by Warren Zevon
Lawyers, Guns, and Money by Warren Zevon

----------

